# Will Rideshare Boom After Covid19



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

When all this is hopefully over soon do you think the economy will be booming or will it take a long time to recover 
Thoughts?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubercadabra said:


> When all this is hopefully over soon do you think the economy will be booming or will it take a long time to recover
> Thoughts?


Thousands of Newly Jobless
Will FLOCK TO RIDESHARE !

RIDESHARE ALONE WILL REVIVE OIL PRICES !


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Covid 20 will be next, then we all gonna say **** this just let the pensioners die, I aint going into lock down again


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The overall economy will heal itself nicely, but earning decent money as a rideshare driver is a thing of the past.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

as soon as social distancing laws are stopped the rideshares will advertise big time for drivers ie... Out of Work - Drive to Make Extra $$$

& the market will be flooded double what it was a few months back...heaps of people who recently became unemployed who never considered Uber will try it...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Krusty said:


> Covid 20 will be next, then we all gonna say @@@@ this just let the pensioners die, I aint going into lock down again


SOCIAL SECURITY WILL MAGICALLY STABILIZE . . .

Just as " Planned" . . .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> SOCIAL SECURITY WILL MAGICALLY STABILIZE . . .
> 
> Just as " Planned" . . .
> View attachment 449454


I can't believe I'm actually _defending_ Kissinger, because there are so many excellent reasons to despise him, but this is a false quote; there is no accurate, reliable citation to a place where he actually said or wrote this. It's not necessary to misrepresent what he said in order to find reasons to despise him.


----------

